

Radiohead, ZX-Spectrum and many, many old HDD's - ilkhd2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmfHHLfbjNQ

======
Synaesthesia
WOW! Blown away! Although the video is 2 years old. Thanks for this.

~~~
ilkhd2
You are welcome. I am history addict a bit...

